# (Closed) Meteor Shower in Beach City! +Free Recipes/Clothes



## drakeotomy (Apr 19, 2020)

A meteor shower is happening in Beach City, but we can't seem to find Celeste!
*I'll be leaving my town open for the night (AFK), as I'm heading to bed.* It's almost 10pm for me, so that's 7 more hours, unless there are connection issues!

If you wanna leave me a tip, I could really use *Mossy Garden Rock recipe or Bamboo floor lamp recipe*, if you've got any extra! Just deposit them on the beach to the left of the airport.

I've also left a bunch of recipes and clothing in between the airport and shop, as well as fruit at each of the stalls. If you find anything you'd like, feel free to take one or two!

Closed!


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

im not a fan of animal crossings keyboard, but I did want to tell you that your island is lovely.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 19, 2020)

Will be by momentarily with a couple garden rocks for you!!  ☺


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## UZ1 (Apr 19, 2020)

May I please come


----------



## Restin (Apr 19, 2020)

Tysm! Your island is awesome


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm Artio from Ursa Major, and will bring a few garden rocks for you once your server is up again


----------



## zenni (Apr 19, 2020)

Would a Mossy garden rock work?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 19, 2020)

Is it still open because I have a garden rock diy


----------



## bun (Apr 19, 2020)

I can bring you the recipe! <3


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 19, 2020)

I crafted some garden rocks and tried coming but the dodo code isn't working :/


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry, the server kicked me. New dodo code up now.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

I have flat garden rock diy, are you in need of that one or just regular one?


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 19, 2020)

i will love to come


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you let me know when there is an open spot for me to join? The island is full.


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 19, 2020)

The island's been full for a while, so please let the rest of us know when there's space available!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll be on my way! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Would you be able to PM us when your town is not full?


----------



## Luxen (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to drop by once there's some space available! I've wrapped up a Mossy garden rock for ya.


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 19, 2020)

It's getting a little late for me so I'm gonna have to back out. Next time you should maybe put a cap on how long people are allowed to stay for meteor showers so other people have a chance to join. Thank you for posting this though!


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 19, 2020)

Can i come please? i can leave a tip of bells ^^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm leaving the island.

There will be another space open! The island is very lovely,  btw. ^-^


----------



## frogjail (Apr 19, 2020)

i would love to stop by when there's room!!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

your town is lovely!! thank you for the visit <3


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 19, 2020)

Is this still going on? I haven't been able to join since it has been full


----------



## Ashland (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for doing this!! I’ve never seen a meteor shower!


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 19, 2020)

Edge said:


> im not a fan of animal crossings keyboard, but I did want to tell you that your island is lovely.


I don't care for the keyboard either, but thank you!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for having me over! I really loved what you've done with your town so far and was glad to see firsthand that bridges can be placed descending north (I'm sure that'll look really nice once it's built tomorrow).


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 20, 2020)

Got some more room!


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 20, 2020)

drakeotomy said:


> Got some more room!


I'll try to join again soon if that's okay.


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 20, 2020)

tinycarrots said:


> I'll try to join again soon if that's okay.


Come on over!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

I'll be leaving my town open for the night, as I'm heading to bed. It's almost 10pm for me, so that's 7 more hours, unless there are connection issues!


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 20, 2020)

Also, not cool that people took my turnips. I said what was free.


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 20, 2020)

drakeotomy said:


> Also, not cool that people took my turnips. I said what was free.


Wait what? Someone took your turnips? That's horrible! Some people on this site love to take what they shouldn't. My sister lost 10 star fragments because someone stole them when she was letting people in for free. Make sure everything on your ground that you dont want stolen is picked up before letting people over

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



drakeotomy said:


> Come on over!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> I'll be leaving my town open for the night, as I'm heading to bed. It's almost 10pm for me, so that's 7 more hours, unless there are connection issues!


You shouldn't leave your town open while you're away, by the way. That mightve been what done it


----------

